# Good or Bad Conformation for 16 yr old Gelding???



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello y'all, I have a 16yr old Paint gelding. How is his conformation in your opinion? Thanks everyone!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you get him filled out some he would look much better. He looks like he could use more protein. His legs look nice and I think getting a proper topline would do him wonders


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you recommend for more protein and also what did you mean "I think getting a proper topline would do him wonders"?? Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

kimijo said:


> What do you recommend for more protein and also what did you mean "I think getting a proper topline would do him wonders"?? Thanks!


 Maybe better quality hay or a higher protein grain/pellet feed. His withers stick up quite high and his spine (topline) back to his rump could use some filling out. He may just need more feed and not different feed.

You will get all different advice on what to feed him. I would suggest consulting a purina or nutrina rep in your area. They will come out for free and talk to you about the condition of your horse and make some suggestions. You can also have your hay analysed by them or an extension office to see if it is lacking nutrients.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you take closer shots of his back? He could just have a sway back, or he could have an undeveloped topline. The blinding white is hard to really tell


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't see a sway back so much as a shark-fin whither. He also has a really high tail-set. That's about all I can say about him from these photos.


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are 2 more pics but they aren't the best!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks to be a tad sway backed. His shoulder looks like it has a nice angle, his legs look clean , not splinted or spavined.  His tail set is high. He has an ewe neck. He looks like a cute and sweet fun horse. I would just add some more hay to put a little more weight on him.


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

How do you think he would do on Stable mix? He is being fed grass and alfalfa and supplemented 3 or 4 lbs of LMC Showtime. He is not at my place yet and this is what the owner is currently feeding him. What do you recommend?


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

I will only be using him for mostly trails, and just everyday riding for fun.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

To me it doesn't look like he's so much sway backed as he just has massive withers and no muscling on his topline to exaggerate this. His neck would also benefit from some muscling, looks a little low. But I'm no expert 

I will say he's pretty, pretty!! I love his eyes


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No doubt he has a prominent wither but he has a slight sway back, nothing to be alarmed over. 

As long as he is conditioned properly and have adequate padding on his tack he'll be a happy mount


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> To me it doesn't look like he's so much sway backed as he just has massive withers and no muscling on his topline to exaggerate this. His neck would also benefit from some muscling, looks a little low. But I'm no expert
> 
> I will say he's pretty, pretty!! I love his eyes


He has a topline, though. Not as developed as other horses but yeah.

This would be no muscling on topline:










This is an old photo...and my horse also has a shark-fin wither


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a pretty good horse. Nice bone and nice low hocks and knees. He is a bit long backed and he is a bit ewe necked and both impact his topline. Trotting up hills with you standing in the stirrups and him on a long rein will help him in that area. You will have a lot of opportunity to do that since you will be trail riding. 

He looks to have a wonderful disposition and be a great horse to work with and learn with! 

Nice horse. Really.


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks! I agree Elana! I will try the troting up the hills and hopefully it improves! can't wait to get on the trails! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

